# Is a skyline too much for me?



## jakez (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I've always loved Skylines and dreamed of having one. About 8 months ago I bought my first car ('97 jetta GT :loser: ). Sure it's fun but having a few friends in the car gets pretty damn annoying when it bogs the car down so much on the 2.slow. My step dad has a bit of money and said he's willing to buy me a $20-$35k car and I'll pay him some money every week or so. So I've been looking at some 300zx twin turbos and Supras. Just for a fun I looked around on Ebay for some Skylines and noticed that the gtr r32's (right?) go for around ~$30k. My jaw almost dropped when I saw this thinking wow I could have my dream car right now. The only problem is that I've only been driving for a year or so. Would this Skyline be too powerfull for me? Also the right hand drive thing is another problem for me, is it very hard to adapt to driving like this (may be easier for me since I'm a new driver, BTW is this even legal in the US?)?


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

1. i personally would never buy a skyline from ebay but if you do end up buying one, make sure it's legalized and that all the paperwork is done. if it's not.. ur screwed
2. 97 jetta gt -> tt z32, supra, r32 gtr?? that's a pretty big step. you will be okay if you respect the car until you get more driving experience / get used to the car
3. getting used to rhd shouldn't be that hard. opium had problems w/ the blinkers tho 
4. rhd is legal in the us


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jeong said:


> 4. rhd is legal in the us



ive been hearing some things over on AF and other sources that cars after a certain year HAVE to be converted to LHD. i dont know if this is true, but ive been hearing alot of the same thing from different places. 

also...its a big step to get a skyline after a jetta. and if the jetta is your first car i suggest you not get a skyline for these reasons.

1.) as jeong said, its a big step, going to a high HP AWD car. 
2.) insurance - i have yet to find a good insurance company that will consider insuring one, and if they did, it would be under luxury/sports/exotic catagories (yes, probably all 3). Insurance for the sky is give or take a few hundred around the same price of the car. 
3.) its not a practical first car
4.) you should get some driving experience first. youre going to wreck your first car (in your case...the jetta) no doubt about it. You also dont seem to have sufficient driving experience to know how to drive AWD or RWD. driving AWD/RWD is a completly different driving experience than driving a front wheel drive car.


----------



## jakez (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys, I'm glad you've sort of talked me out of it because it really just seems like a teens impulse buy and I'm sure I would regret it later. Although I am still looking at 300zx/Supras. My step dad said he'd rather have me get a brand new car so I am also thinking about a WRX (maybe STi) or Golf R32.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jakez said:


> Thanks for the info guys, I'm glad you've sort of talked me out of it because it really just seems like a teens impulse buy and I'm sure I would regret it later. Although I am still looking at 300zx/Supras. My step dad said he'd rather have me get a brand new car so I am also thinking about a WRX (maybe STi) or Golf R32.



what we say about the 300zx/supra/r32/STi is going to be the exact same about the skyline. If you just want a car to tool around with and not have it be your daily driver, i would suggest just getting like a 240sx or something of that nature. 240sx's can be damn fast and are cheap too.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

First car a Skyline or a TT Z....not only is it a bad idea, it' almost laughable. Your insurance alone would be enormous, or your potential funeral expenses.

Do yourself and your dad a favor.. buy a Sentra or 240 as your first car.

Then research... and learn more.

You have to learn to walk before you can run.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

my first REAL car was a Evolution 8. All cars are different so whether you start with a Ferrari or a Neon it's 90% driver, IMO. Secondly you can just buy my skyline (PLUG) lol, just playing


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I would do with a Ser or a 240..Then after you adapt to the power/handling you could move onto bolt ons. Or even possible engine swap to Sr20det, ect..


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

w/ 30k, you would have one hell of a 240.. one that would rape stock gtr's.. -__-


----------



## jakez (Oct 10, 2004)

The reason I'm going for a nice stock car is because I have no clue how to modify cars. I wish I had gotten into it earlier because I love learning about them now. Hooking up a 240 would be way out of the question for me. The only way I'd go about doing that is giving a ton of money to some mechanic and said "make it go fast".

If I bought a car that was already loaded I would still be clueless, I don't know how to read half the gauges and have no idea how to work the boost and all that jazz. I'm sure having all the aftermarket parts, I'd have to be doing some kind of maintenance on it every now and then which I don't know how to do. I just want a somewhat reliable stock car. Although a Skyline probably isn't very reliable is it? I wouldnt be using it as a daily driver anyhow.

This skyline thing is beginning to sound more and more like it's not for me haha. But, I'm not the type that trys to race everyone. I don't even plan on racing it all all, I just love the way they look. If I just drove it like a normal car most of the time (at least until I get a really good feel for the car) I don't see how it would be so much of a problem really.


----------



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

jakez said:


> If I bought a car that was already loaded I would still be clueless, I don't know how to read half the gauges and have no idea how to work the boost and all that jazz. I'm sure having all the aftermarket parts, I'd have to be doing some kind of maintenance on it every now and then which I don't know how to do. I just want a somewhat reliable stock car. Although a Skyline probably isn't very reliable is it? I wouldnt be using it as a daily driver anyhow.


IMO if you question anything about a car you really shouldn't own it. Im pretty sure Nissan made the Skyline just as reliable as my Sentra. You should drive a Honda they seem pretty reliable and you don't have to think when you drive one. If I were in your situation I would stick with the car you have now, cause you seem to know how to drive that.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

IMO which doesnt seem to be the best, go with instinct 


you want a car, you get the car....walla (live w/ no regrets and no what if's)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

jakez said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. I've always loved Skylines and dreamed of having one. About 8 months ago I bought my first car ('97 jetta GT :loser: ). Sure it's fun but having a few friends in the car gets pretty damn annoying when it bogs the car down so much on the 2.slow. My step dad has a bit of money and said he's willing to buy me a $20-$35k car and I'll pay him some money every week or so. So I've been looking at some 300zx twin turbos and Supras. Just for a fun I looked around on Ebay for some Skylines and noticed that the gtr r32's (right?) go for around ~$30k. My jaw almost dropped when I saw this thinking wow I could have my dream car right now. The only problem is that I've only been driving for a year or so. Would this Skyline be too powerfull for me? Also the right hand drive thing is another problem for me, is it very hard to adapt to driving like this (may be easier for me since I'm a new driver, BTW is this even legal in the US?)?


Go to a real driving school, learn some moves and buy a nice conditioned Supra TT.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1. if u need to ask this question the answer is yes! 
2. never by a car fro ebay!
3. i have nearly killed my self in a sentra..............im pretty sure you wont last long even in a 300zx let alone a skyline
4.for 35 large you could get an evo.easly the best car off the lot for the money imo. or you could buy a far cheaper car and builed it the way you want it with the left over :thumbup: but really those cars are wayyyyyy too much car for our age trust me i went to school with rich kids its just way to much car


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

wow another rich kid poser, pathetic (daddy buy me a skyline!) kid stay away from one of those unless you absolutely know what your doin because if you dont, you'll either kill yourself with it or spend to much money on it trying to drive it. a good car for you is a integra gs-r, a car whose drivers think there fast but arent.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

yah that last comment was funny and yes the Evo is a nice ass ride and I damn near killed myself, but that was due to a road sign not being where it should be. I had the state put a sign up about a turn that should be normally taken at like 15mph but they didnt have a sign and they should have. They admitted fault and resolved the issue, but anyways, the EVO is a nice car. WORD of advised you WILL fill up every other day if you do NOT keep it out of the turbo. I put about 100+ in gas per week cuz I love speed, and the 19lbs pushing the car around was plenty.


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

lets put it this way. if you buy a skyline, you had better be able to figure out how to work on it yourself, cause you're gonna have a hard time finding a mechanic to work on it. Even the nissan dealership will say wtf! If you can't fix it yourself, you are way better off to find something that was made for the US, or you're gonna be really screwed when it breaks. (and if you can't read the gauges in a jetta, you're sure to break something.)


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

you just killed yourself in your argument of why you should buy one. you dont know how to work on cars. you can soup that jetta up to be pretty quick. you need to really know how cars work and how engines operate and know the details before you go buying an exotic. thats like buying a Lamborghini, and expecting someone else to know how to work on it when it breaks down. only difference is, Lamborghinis have dealers in the US. We have nissan dealers, but they cant get skyline parts in for you. Youd need to ship them over yourself, which will mean alot of cash spent on finding someone else to work on it, plus the parts, plus the shipping. also, that will mean alot of downtime for your car, and you having to take the bus everywhere. 


p.s. skylines are gas guzzelers.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

lol ... jetta


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> p.s. skylines are gas guzzelers.


Get a clue on what your talking about mate.....PLEASE!!!!!! Every RB powered car I've owned/driven has been fine on fuel.....where are you comeing from?

BTW I purchased a R31 GTS 2 door today for a customer to use as a track car  .......*sigh* I want one, but I still like the VL Commodore too much (its the electronic headlight flaps you see)


----------



## jakez (Oct 10, 2004)

blk240sxgp said:


> wow another rich kid poser, pathetic (daddy buy me a skyline!) kid stay away from one of those unless you absolutely know what your doin because if you dont, you'll either kill yourself with it or spend to much money on it trying to drive it. a good car for you is a integra gs-r, a car whose drivers think there fast but arent.


Thanks everyone for the thoughtfull comments, EXCEPT blk240sxgp. That rich kid poser crap is way uncalled for. You know nothing about me buddy. I lived in trailers all my life until I was 18 (one year ago) when I moved in with my brothers dad (I call him my step dad but he really isn't). I just thank god I am fortunate enough to have someone nice that can help me buy an expensive car. I'm only here to learn not to be put down by some immature prick.

About the integra comment, I really can't stand anything related to Honda. Orlando is filled with all this crap and I'd rather not be just another person in the crowd. That's no fun at all.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

indeed and that is why i go through cars like undies


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> Get a clue on what your talking about mate.....PLEASE!!!!!! Every RB powered car I've owned/driven has been fine on fuel.....where are you comeing from?
> 
> BTW I purchased a R31 GTS 2 door today for a customer to use as a track car  .......*sigh* I want one, but I still like the VL Commodore too much (its the electronic headlight flaps you see)



explain to me how 25 city and 30 freeway is good milage. 


GTS's are slow as hell man, 125 hp?!? civic SI's are faster than that.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> explain to me how 25 city and 30 freeway is good milage.
> 
> 
> GTS's are slow as hell man, 125 hp?!? civic SI's are faster than that.



25/30 is better then i got in my spec v, id call it good gas milage, what are you driving that blows that away?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

125hp? how so? what engine are we referring to?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> explain to me how 25 city and 30 freeway is good milage.
> 
> 
> GTS's are slow as hell man, 125 hp?!? civic SI's are faster than that.


Just over 10 Litres to 100km on cruise on a rather stuffed motor.....what model Skyline are you talking about? GTR? RB's are brilliant motors, If they where so bad on fuel why to you think there are thousands of day to day car (yes really) running around with a Skyline heart?

R31 GTS's are very light  Almost the same weight as a S13 Silvia.....Also this motor is rated at just under 200Hp (150kw)

Do you own a Skyline/RB powered car?


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> 125hp? how so? what engine are we referring to?


the rb20de. 



> 25/30 is better then i got in my spec v, id call it good gas milage, what are you driving that blows that away?


my daily driver is a lame-o car, but it gets great gas milage. 35 city 40 freeway. its an 03 focus. 

i just got a personal loan from wells fargo, and am debating if i can really afford to get a skyline right now. im in the middle of looking for a new job with more steady pay and hours.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Ah this car has a RB20DET


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

lol no wonder, he stuck his fist in his mouth with that....or course it's slow silly


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Im not a fan of neons, but the srt-4 is pretty sweet.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jakez said:


> About the integra comment, I really can't stand anything related to Honda. Orlando is filled with all this crap


ah, I think he fits in nicely :cheers:


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> you just killed yourself in your argument of why you should buy one. you dont know how to work on cars. you can soup that jetta up to be pretty quick. you need to really know how cars work and how engines operate and know the details before you go buying an exotic. thats like buying a Lamborghini, and expecting someone else to know how to work on it when it breaks down. only difference is, Lamborghinis have dealers in the US. We have nissan dealers, but they cant get skyline parts in for you. Youd need to ship them over yourself, which will mean alot of cash spent on finding someone else to work on it, plus the parts, plus the shipping. also, that will mean alot of downtime for your car, and you having to take the bus everywhere.
> 
> 
> p.s. skylines are gas guzzelers.


 first dont bother trying to make a jetta fast it wouldnt matter how much horsepower that car had it would still be slow you know why? BECAUSE ITS A TANK the thing weighs more than a old 5.0 just tell your dad to buy you a 240sx and bore out that ka24 to a ka30 (yes it has been done) and you'll rape most everything


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> first dont bother trying to make a jetta fast it wouldnt matter how much horsepower that car had it would still be slow you know why? BECAUSE ITS A TANK the thing weighs more than a old 5.0 just tell your dad to buy you a 240sx and bore out that ka24 to a ka30 (yes it has been done) and you'll rape most everything



jettas can be pretty quick...a friend of mine has a jetta gl-s that runs 12's. 

and screw boring out the k series, because you could spend the same ammount of money to buy an sr20det or rb25det.


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

yeah but theres still no replacement for displacement. or you could just do a KA24E/DE head or piston swap to change the compression ratio. and! since the kid doesn't know how to work on it himself anyway, why are we suggesting a bunch of crap he won't know how to do or take care of anyway? just get a TT Z and let it be.


----------



## s14silviaoki (Oct 12, 2004)

HEY IM IN OKINAWA RIGHT NOW AND I SEE SKYLINES EVERYSINGLE DAY PERSONALLY IM TIRED OF THEM I DON'T LIKE THEM AT ALL A BUDDY OF MINE HAS A R33 GTS25T AND ITS A FUIBN CAR THE FUNNY THING IS I BEAT HIM IN A QUATER MILE WITH MY SILVIA S14 GO FIGURE 4CYL VS 6CYL I COME OUT ON TOP SUPRAS ARE REALLY EXPENSIVE TO UPGRADE NICE BUT EXPENSIVE ALONG WITH THE TWIN TURBO 300ZX IF YOUVE EVER LOOKED UNDER THE HOOD OF ONE OF THOSE THINGS THERE IS LIKE NO ROOM LOOK INTO THE WORLD OF THE 4CYL WELL HOPE THAT HELPS YOU DECIDE SEE YA http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/705393


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

RB25DET R33 Skylines in stockish form are always slower than sr20det silvias.
Mod for mod, the silvia/180 will almost always be faster due to its superior power/weight ratio

Nice car mate.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeah, go with an Evolution. Those things are pretty bad ass, but not too much to handle. I'm 16 (17 in less than a month!) and my first car is a '93 Sentra XE (which I still have) and I'm just going to pimp it out as much as I can and try to learn as I go. My friend is kinda in ur same situation where his parents will buy him like a $20,000 car, new or used, but he's going to get like a year-old Mazda 6.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

i still suggest something practical. youll end up happier in the end. and especially if you dont know how to work on cars, why dont you wait til you know how to work on cars before you want to tune stuff? it saves you money, plus its a WHOLE LOT MORE FUN!!!!


----------



## aGreatNewB (Oct 13, 2004)

*help..*

i am a newb.. and i barely noe about cars... i admit im a great newb.. therefore i need alot of ur help.. i might get a car, depending on which universities i get accepted to..(strict parents....) (duh.. asian parents...) :loser: so if do get accepted to this one college, they said i cud get ne car ranging about 30k... im sure they will be sort of lenient and maybe cross over still 35k, but i am wondering which will be a good first car... i want to start drifting with mai friend but not race... yes.. agen ... i a great newb... so what would be a good car around my price range for drifting and so on.. should i get at or mt? (member i dunno how to do stick..) these were the cars i have been thinking about : evo 8, g35, 350z, s2000, and maybe the silvia's... so whoever has any suggestions they can give me, it'll be every thankful!! THX ahead!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jakez (Oct 10, 2004)

If I only cared about speed sure I'd probably get a 240sx, sentra, or something, but I want a car that looks good too. After a few days of some hard thinking I've decided to a bmw 330ci, found a few 00-01's with good mileage that go for around ~$23k. Before that I was looking for a blue audi a4 (blue looks fucking sweet) and realized only the s4's come in blue, which is pretty expensive. If I can't find a nice bmw I might go with the golf r32.

Btw, anyone see this Skyline on ebay? Very nice and cheap - http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6392&item=2494238974&rd=1

Oh and one last thing, I don't really have any friends that know about or work on cars (I had a friend that had a fixed up a 300zx TT but he moved to another state), what would be the best way to get into this kind of thing? Are there any sites that can sort of teach you a few things?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Nice. A 330ci with a manual just might be enough car for you to upgrade to... it's got a lot of power, and some great body control... and they look gooood.

Also, there are some tweaks and mods you can buy out there... much more expensive than similar mods for the jetta, but they're there.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> RB25DET R33 Skylines in stockish form are always slower than sr20det silvias.
> Mod for mod, the silvia/180 will almost always be faster due to its superior power/weight ratio
> 
> Nice car mate.


100% correct....unless its a 2 Door R31....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Shut up you


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Joel said:


> Shut up you



GTS-T's are nice and quick, but stock for stock, the sr20 cant take the 2-6.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> Shut up you


Off topic but.....










Sorry but I just love that blue......I still think that ignition coil cover needs to be changed.....(this is the new motor for the Commodore.....and its not a RB25....)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

plaidburybunny said:


> yeah but theres still no replacement for displacement.


yeah, there is. It's called turbo.

you can spend your 2grand on making the KA24 a useless KA30, and I'll spend my 2 grand on an SR20DET. We'll see who does better in the long run.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> IMO which doesnt seem to be the best, go with instinct
> 
> 
> you want a car, you get the car....walla (live w/ no regrets and no what if's)


Yeah, it doesn't seem to be the best. Your dad is doing you a HUGE favor, I'd get the STi, IMO. You don't want to tear the car apart modifing it, fine you don't have to with the STi. Its fun, its not that hard to get used to driving, just don't get crazy with it and you won't kill yourself. Even the WRX is a great buy. An R32 is not worth the money IMO. And there is the EVO as well. Maybe even an SRT-4 (not my first choice but hey, some people around here really love it), I mean with the kind of money you're talking about, there's lots of choices. Plus if you get any of the aforementioned cars, you can learn how to do simple bolt-ons and not worry about your car not getting you to work the next day.

The sports sub-compact car world is your oyster.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Yeah my instinct gets the better of me a lot. Get the EVO


----------



## jakez (Oct 10, 2004)

Yeah I totally forgot about the srt-4's. I never really thought about them but I looked at the specs earlier today and I was pretty impressed. I'm going out to look at some 330Ci's Friday, if I can't find anything for the right price I just might get a new srt-4.

Oh and for anybody else that wants to say I'm a daddies boy or something, I'm not getting any help with a car anymore. Going to build up some credit instead.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

bad choice, but whateva....the SRT4 is quick...it stayed with the Evo and he had mods on his :fluffy:


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> (this is the new motor for the Commodore.....and its not a RB25....)


quit bragging about your rb30der(t?) 



Joel said:


> RB25DET R33 Skylines in stockish form are always slower than sr20det silvias.
> Mod for mod, the silvia/180 will almost always be faster due to its superior power/weight ratio


how about putting a rb25det into a s13??


----------



## jakez (Oct 10, 2004)

Could anyone tell me how reliable the srt-4's are? I know they're new so it's kind of hard to tell but are they just cheap/fast rides that will fall apart in a few years?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

you need a dodge site


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

glad your buildin credit lol but you dont know me either, so quit whining ive worked for my car, but anyways dont forget 240sx with rb20det in it damn fast ive done 2 of those swaps with a friend, running 26 psi in the built up one. Its scary


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

far as i know srt-4s are pretty reliable and nice with the new ones up to 270 ft-lbs of torques( or something close to that)


----------



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

This is in responce to the comments earlier about young people owning skylines and y they shouldnt. I live in oklahoma city and a little whiles back there was some rich people in edmond who bought there 16 year old son a r34 skyline and not one weak later there son wrecked it saying it lost control even though we all know he was trying to use the awd system and juz lied about losing control. I just beleave that he tryed to dirft on a grave road or something like that and lost control of it that way. Once his parents found out about it they took the car away and either had it fixed and sold or sold it the way it was. Either way that poor r34 skyline shouldnt have had what happened to it happen. It was a black 2 door skyline r34.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

elusivemax91 said:


> This is in responce to the comments earlier about young people owning skylines and y they shouldnt. I live in oklahoma city and a little whiles back there was some rich people in edmond who bought there 16 year old son a r34 skyline and not one weak later there son wrecked it saying it lost control even though we all know he was trying to use the awd system and juz lied about losing control. I just beleave that he tryed to dirft on a grave road or something like that and lost control of it that way. Once his parents found out about it they took the car away and either had it fixed and sold or sold it the way it was. Either way that poor r34 skyline shouldnt have had what happened to it happen. It was a black 2 door skyline r34.



too bad there are only 2 r34's personally owned in the US, one by craig leiberman, and the second by Hiro (blackbirds replacement). and only around 5 total in the US. BS!




> glad your buildin credit lol but you dont know me either, so quit whining ive worked for my car, but anyways dont forget 240sx with rb20det in it damn fast ive done 2 of those swaps with a friend, running 26 psi in the built up one. Its scary


rb20's are slow....and can handle at the MAX 300 hp total on the block.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> GTS-T's are nice and quick, but stock for stock, the sr20 cant take the 2-6.


I never mentioned the RB26 - its in a different league. But RB20 and RB25 skylines are not terribly fast in stock or mild tune form. They sound cool though.

But down at the drags we see mild tuned Silvias running low 13's all day and skylines working real hard to break the 14 flat. GTR different story.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> rb20's are slow....and can handle at the MAX 300 hp total on the block.


 :bs:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> rb20's are slow....and can handle at the MAX 300 hp total on the block.


 :bs:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> I never mentioned the RB26 - its in a different league. But RB20 and RB25 skylines are not terribly fast in stock or mild tune form. They sound cool though.
> 
> But down at the drags we see mild tuned Silvias running low 13's all day and skylines working real hard to break the 14 flat. GTR different story.


Spot on


----------



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> too bad there are only 2 r34's personally owned in the US, one by craig leiberman, and the second by Hiro (blackbirds replacement). and only around 5 total in the US. BS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you say it is bs but it is not bs ive talked to someone here that has seen it and knows the whole story about it and i call your bs because i beleave you are bs


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> rb20's are slow....and can handle at the MAX 300 hp total on the block.


rofl.. haven't you been owned enough on this site? learn when to shut up

ps. there are WAY more than 5 r34's in the US. and quit worshiping lieberman, he's a fuktard and i speak from personal experience


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jeong said:


> ps. there are WAY more than 5 r34's in the US. and quit worshiping lieberman, he's a fuktard and i speak from personal experience



i honestly dont like leiberman either, but its a known fact he is damn good when it comes to cars (except for the decals and wild paint jobs he likes...yuck). and i doubt that there are more than 10 r34s in the US. not many got through before OBDII problems were found.

and my stock block answer....well yea i fucked up on that one. i made a mistake  i was thinking about the stock turbos on a rb20det. the turbos can only handle 300 hp before needing an upgrade :/.


----------



## milkeyisback (Oct 15, 2004)

if i was you i would start with something that has FWD, my first car was a supra and it wasnt to bad, but i didnt drive hard @ all, then i got my eclipse and just ripped around where ever i could, and then i got my 300zx and i seriously dont even trust my self in it, driving with 200+Hp and RWD is not an easy task if your gonna try tearing around. Fwd is nice to learn on, then after you have some good reflexes and have lost control a few times, maby get something rwd like a 300zx or supra. But what ever you do, dont get a mk4 supra and wreck it, cuz thats one less im gonna have a chance to get when i get the cash


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> and my stock block answer....well yea i fucked up on that one. i made a mistake  i was thinking about the stock turbos on a rb20det. the turbos can only handle 300 hp before needing an upgrade :/.


lol....Americans and RB's......its O.K everybody makes a typo and get drilled for it at least once in their life


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> and my stock block answer....well yea i fucked up on that one. i made a mistake  i was thinking about the stock turbos on a rb20det. the turbos can only handle 300 hp before needing an upgrade :/.


you cant get 300hp from stock rb20 turbo. stock rb20 turbos are only good for 260-270hp. if u want 300hp out of a rb20, you need rb25det/vg30det/gt2510/gt2530 turbo (all runing .8-1bar), bigger injectors, fuel pump, intake/exhaust, and tuning


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jeong said:


> you cant get 300hp from stock rb20 turbo. stock rb20 turbos are only good for 260-270hp. if u want 300hp out of a rb20, you need rb25det/vg30det/gt2510/gt2530 turbo (all runing .8-1bar), bigger injectors, fuel pump, intake/exhaust, and tuning




I was going off what RazorGTR said over at AF. Read here.


----------



## ~S20o0~ (Oct 16, 2004)

did you say 30K for a gtr skyline!!! Here in Canada the 32 GTR is like 12g's...if i'm not mistaken....which i'm sure i'm not...but could be


----------



## jokomosa87 (Oct 2, 2004)

i was thinking bout getting a g35, and lub da car. but something made me sort of shaky on mai choice, all becuz of yesterdai.... me and mai friends were kicking it together and two drivers of da four people wanted to race. SO i got in da passenger seat in one of da cars and this guy in another pass. seat. and we raced.... RETARDED THING TO DO... i got into a Acura TL while da other was a Nissan maxima. this road was a hill and had some sharp turns... we raced up da hill and the tl was winning, and while racing down, the maxima tried to pass the tl in a freaken blind corner! and he was goin 90 mph.. and he saw a on coming car at the last moment and made a big turn into the woods.. well the car flipped 3 times until it landed.. shit i had 2 of mai friends in there and i thought i lost them... but they were fine, only had minor scratches but da car was totaled.. and i heard that the g35 doesnt hab da good of a grip.. so im worried bout it.. any suggestions on which tires has grip or even which cars hab a good control and steering.. plz help.. thx


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jokomosa87 said:


> i was thinking bout getting a g35, and lub da car. but something made me sort of shaky on mai choice, all becuz of yesterdai.... me and mai friends were kicking it together and two drivers of da four people wanted to race. SO i got in da passenger seat in one of da cars and this guy in another pass. seat. and we raced.... RETARDED THING TO DO... i got into a Acura TL while da other was a Nissan maxima. this road was a hill and had some sharp turns... we raced up da hill and the tl was winning, and while racing down, the maxima tried to pass the tl in a freaken blind corner! and he was goin 90 mph.. and he saw a on coming car at the last moment and made a big turn into the woods.. well the car flipped 3 times until it landed.. shit i had 2 of mai friends in there and i thought i lost them... but they were fine, only had minor scratches but da car was totaled.. and i heard that the g35 doesnt hab da good of a grip.. so im worried bout it.. any suggestions on which tires has grip or even which cars hab a good control and steering.. plz help.. thx


Dude I have no idea what you just said.............. please done type like this. Normal spelling errors are OK but your going out of your way "ta talk lak dis ya no?" :cheers: and if you do stupid shit like this it doesn't matter if you have a damn f 1 car. THEY ALL HAVE LIMITS! if you flying down some Mt. Road doin 90 and make an emergency move even a fully race speced skyline will do the same thing don't be a douche
edit: also you have just doomed this thread cuz your talking about street racing. DONT STREET RACE! it stupid and dangerous ..........now can anyone say closed? :dumbass:


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

jokomosa87 said:


> i was thinking bout getting a g35, and lub da car. but something made me sort of shaky on mai choice, all becuz of yesterdai.... me and mai friends were kicking it together and two drivers of da four people wanted to race. SO i got in da passenger seat in one of da cars and this guy in another pass. seat. and we raced.... RETARDED THING TO DO... i got into a Acura TL while da other was a Nissan maxima. this road was a hill and had some sharp turns... we raced up da hill and the tl was winning, and while racing down, the maxima tried to pass the tl in a freaken blind corner! and he was goin 90 mph.. and he saw a on coming car at the last moment and made a big turn into the woods.. well the car flipped 3 times until it landed.. shit i had 2 of mai friends in there and i thought i lost them... but they were fine, only had minor scratches but da car was totaled.. and i heard that the g35 doesnt hab da good of a grip.. so im worried bout it.. any suggestions on which tires has grip or even which cars hab a good control and steering.. plz help.. thx


u fukkin noob.. no double posting, no thread highjacking, and learn how to fukking type



tougedrifter said:


> I was going off what RazorGTR said over at AF. Read here.


i was going off what ~100 skyline owners from nz said over at skylinesdownunder
http://skylinesdownunder.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=38221


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jeong said:


> u fukkin noob.. no double posting, no thread highjacking, and learn how to fukking type
> 
> 
> i was going off what ~100 skyline owners from nz said over at skylinesdownunder
> http://skylinesdownunder.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=38221



i uno. Raz lives in NZ and has a 540 hp GT-R. but that doesnt have anything to do with this.....hes just pretty damn smart when it comes to skylines.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

hello
I'm really glad you're being so humble towards everyone despite the fact that someone's putting up $30 grand for you to buy a car! Most people in your situation wouldn't even think about it and just buy the fastest thing they saw, and the first person to bust out an immature "rich momma's boy" comment would quite effectively bring to an end all further tangible discussion...

In terms of suitable cars, I'd stay away from Supra and 300 TT's for awhile, like myoung said, you gotta be able to walk before you can run...
Although you mentioned you're driving a VW now, I can't think of a better car for your situation. I'd like for you to test-drive a new TDI Jetta. My parents have one and not only is it really fast, it's FWD and easy to control, doesn't bog down on increased occupancy, and gets the best gas mileage of any non-hybrid on the market. I wouldn't reccomend one if I didn't think it was a wicked choice - and it's not a car that everyone and their mom has, so you'd be good there, too. Test drive a 5-speed, those cars shift like butter and drive like a dream... That's my $.02.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

No, buy a Nissan - they rule.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

Joel said:


> No, buy a Nissan - they rule.


ROFL :thumbup:


----------



## 96300zx5spd (Jul 11, 2004)

myoung said:


> First car a Skyline or a TT Z....not only is it a bad idea, it' almost laughable. Your insurance alone would be enormous, or your potential funeral expenses.
> 
> Do yourself and your dad a favor.. buy a Sentra or 240 as your first car.
> 
> ...



heck man, i've been through 2 cars...all FWD before i got my 300zx. Its an NA and it was still something to get used to... First day i bought it i had to pick it up from virginia and bring it back to ohio...IN THE RAIN. I was pretty scared. I dont care how much power you've driven under FWD, it still wont prepare you for your first awd/rwd car.


----------



## 96300zx5spd (Jul 11, 2004)

blk240sxgp said:


> glad your buildin credit lol but you dont know me either, so quit whining ive worked for my car, but anyways dont forget 240sx with rb20det in it damn fast ive done 2 of those swaps with a friend, running 26 psi in the built up one. Its scary


this is gonna be the new rice fad i'm telling you... All i hear now is SR20DET or rb20det and ploppin it in a 240...there's no originality left. I swear, if the ricers start taking over nissan, i'm sellin my 300z and goin to something else, something these ricers cant afford off of their mommy's paychecks and their quit college replacement jobs.


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

just bought a r33 rb25det for $4500 they are cheap here in okinawa


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

speedracer170 said:


> just bought a r33 rb25det for $4500 they are cheap here in okinawa


:jawdrop:
Congratulations on the purchase and now I'm jeleous. Definately post pics!


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

i will post some pics when i figure out how to post them (stll learning how to work this site)


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

speedracer170 said:


> i will post some pics when i figure out how to post them (stll learning how to work this site)


get a picture host (www.photobucket.com)and upload the pics onto there, then copy the third line below the picture, the IMG one. Come to this site and click the symbol that has the little mountail and sun and paste the link you copied into the tag.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

jeong said:


> rofl.. haven't you been owned enough on this site? learn when to shut up
> 
> ps. there are WAY more than 5 r34's in the US. and quit worshiping lieberman, he's a fuktard and i speak from personal experience


WEll, I know of at least 4, the above mentioned 2, plus the one Paul Walker has, and a display car at a local shop here is Denver. So yeah, gotta be more than 5. Maybe not more than 10, though, unless there are a lot of display cars....


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> WEll, I know of at least 4, the above mentioned 2, plus the one Paul Walker has, and a display car at a local shop here is Denver. So yeah, gotta be more than 5. Maybe not more than 10, though, unless there are a lot of display cars....



great job bringing up an old post. 


but when i said 5 cars, im talking street legal...which paul walkers car isnt.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> great job bringing up an old post.
> 
> 
> but when i said 5 cars, im talking street legal...which paul walkers car isnt.


There are no street legal R34s in the U.S. Please post pics with confirmation, if you find any.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

LOL at this thread. The only US living R34 I know of is the AEBS GT-R, which mind you this is not a street legal car and has not been developed for street purposes. I have never heard of a street legal R34...even MotorRex never brought one in and did a legal conversion IIRC.

http://www.aebsracing.com/picloader.pl?picfile=racing-22.jpg

http://www.aebsracing.com/picloader.pl?picfile=racing-20.jpg

http://www.aebsracing.com/picloader.pl?picfile=racing-19.jpg

And when did Paul Walker actually own a R34? Is this like Mr. Diesel's RX-7 and Mr. Ludacris' Supra? IIRC a lotta guys were bitching that the 'GT-R' wasnt even sporting an RB and were personally insulted. .


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

NickZac said:


> LOL at this thread. The only US living R34 I know of is the AEBS GT-R, which mind you this is not a street legal car and has not been developed for street purposes. I have never heard of a street legal R34...even MotorRex never brought one in and did a legal conversion IIRC.
> 
> http://www.aebsracing.com/picloader.pl?picfile=racing-22.jpg
> 
> ...


Paul Walkers GTR had a minor writeup in SCC a while back. His car is quite different than the car that was driven in the movie, but he does own one. The car that was driven in the movie had barely any Hp over a stock GTR, and had been converted to RWD because the current gen ATESSA-ETS was much too stable to allow the tailslides and such as seen in the movie.....


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> rb20's are slow....and can handle at the MAX 300 hp total on the block.


???......all of your info is weird... How old are you, and where do you get all of your info from?
im not gonna lie im 16


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

*got pics now*

hey here r some pics of my 33, i am going to redo the interior cause i don't like the blue and i don't like where the screen is on my dash, i think i am going to hide everything in the glove box







[/IMG]







[/IMG] 







[/IMG]


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

sorry bout the pics i thought is would have link instead of the pic


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

dayum! i likey! :thumbup:


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Thats exactly how you post pics.. :thumbup: MMMmmm eye candy.. Still have to wait 3 years to see that in canada...


----------



## SkylineDriftingNinja (Aug 26, 2004)

Haha this reminds me of myself.. i started out driving a 97 jetta 5 spd, (not even mine though, parents). First car I got and have now is a 77 BMW 530i 5 spd... but not 2 years after learning to drive, my girlfriend's dad (in japan) bought a skyline for me (not in america, in japan) So I drive/mod it whenever im over there now. Yes, it is a GTS-T, but it has a lot more than stock power. Anyway, the point is, it isnt that hard to go from a low power car to a higher one. In fact, its easier to drive than the jetta or bmw ever was, partly because of the power. Easy to move around, easy to launch... RHD isnt really different once you get used to it, which doesnt take long. But before you spend 30k on any car, make sure you drive it first, to see and decide for yourself if you can handle it.


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

I personally jumped from a 1.8 powered Ford Escort GT to a 1988 Ford Mustang 5.0 LX. It was mind boggling at first, but after a few weeks I was able to let the throttle open without a problem. I was 20 at the time. You have to respect the power before you can unleash it. Food for thought Jake.
Wish my dad bought me a car...shit.


----------



## Shodo (Jan 24, 2005)

speedracer170 said:


> just bought a r33 rb25det for $4500 they are cheap here in okinawa


Hey, I used to teach English in Naha. I miss sunset beach...... I take it your in the Marines or something to that nature. I also miss seeing all the dead people near Ona point that crashed bikes/cars and what not trying to be a hot dog racing.


----------



## Ride116 (Oct 21, 2004)

*niiiice*

Go with the STi, good rep and a huge aftermarket availability. But since we are afterall on the Nissan forums, think about a 240, man with 30k to spend, I'm afraid to think of what that thing would be capable of. 

BTW, I'm 16 and been working for about a year and have about $3500 in "my car fund". I'm glad you are building credit, but man 30k+ is an insane offer.
Is your step dad looking to adopt by any chance?
Have fun looking

Later
Derrick


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

*WTF????!!!!*



aGreatNewB said:


> .... so if do get accepted to this one college, they said i cud get ne car ranging about 30k... im sure they will be sort of lenient and maybe cross over still 35k, but i am wondering which will be a good first car... QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I mean seriously, what are these parents thinking... Is that 30k in dollars or euros or what?? you think you are going to college with that grammar?? Maybe just feeling lazy about typing correctly. I can relate, but 30k for a car, the car I drove through college cost me 200 dollars. It barely ran but it always got me there, and I got accepted to a few pretty decent universities. But couldnt go because of lack of funds. Thats insane. 30 k for a car. and you're not even a professional anything yet, except a professional student. Go to your local roadside car lot, pick out something that is cheap, and fix the hell out of it. Mine was an 81 celica supra liftback damn, that thing would run...miss that car.
> ...


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I cant believe how long this thread is!
If jake is still around, I noticed that he lives in florida.
Florida is the best place to live if you want a 240
Find a clean se and pay a shop to put an SR or RB in it.
I live in CA and we're all but on lockdown with this damn smog bullshit.
I have to take my 240 in every 2 years but my 68 chevelle that gets 8 mpg gets to roam free forever. Sorry if i'm off point. 
Buy a 240sx and pay to tune it. You'll love it.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i think that he meant 30,000 pesos........not dollars 
That equates to ummmm......carry the ten over.........add the 2..................subract 16 from pie and it comes ou to $15.43.  
No but seriously just get an ser or 240 or hell even a 300zx


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

s14silviaoki said:


> HEY IM IN OKINAWA RIGHT NOW AND I SEE SKYLINES EVERYSINGLE DAY PERSONALLY IM TIRED OF THEM I DON'T LIKE THEM AT ALL A BUDDY OF MINE HAS A R33 GTS25T AND ITS A FUIBN CAR THE FUNNY THING IS I BEAT HIM IN A QUATER MILE WITH MY SILVIA S14 GO FIGURE 4CYL VS 6CYL I COME OUT ON TOP SUPRAS ARE REALLY EXPENSIVE TO UPGRADE NICE BUT EXPENSIVE ALONG WITH THE TWIN TURBO 300ZX IF YOUVE EVER LOOKED UNDER THE HOOD OF ONE OF THOSE THINGS THERE IS LIKE NO ROOM LOOK INTO THE WORLD OF THE 4CYL WELL HOPE THAT HELPS YOU DECIDE SEE YA http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/705393



MMMMM....VVT SR20DET, Gotta love that! Word my man!


----------



## SneakyMilo (Jun 27, 2004)

It is very tough for people to give you advice on a topic like this without you being very explicit about what you want the car for. Apparently you want a fast, good looking performance car. OK. FYI, there are tons of good looking, fast, performance cars on the market. 

Some issues to consider. 
If you are going to school and your car will be parked outside, I highly recommend one of two options. Either buy a low-key used performance car, or set aside like 5k of your purchase to buy a daily driver. There is no way in hell I would bring a 30k car to school with me, it would get vandalized/beat to hell in the parking lot. 

What type of driving do you want to use your car for? Do you want to drag, drift, autocross, track days, canyon carving, ect? This plays a huge roll in what car to buy. My suggestion would be to go with a car with AWD unless you plan to drift, then go for a RWD car. 

If you don't know much about mechanics/don't have a nice place to work/ all the tools you need, don't buy a rare imported car. As has been said before, you will have a nasty time finding parts, and someone to work on your rare car. 


Personal suggestions:

If you have 30k, why the hell would you even think about buying a FWD car like an SRT-4 when you could buy a WRX/EVO? Yeah sure, SRT-4's are pretty cool, but for 4k more you can have a wrx, and for 4 more than that, an evo. What I absolutly wouldn't do, is buy a used car (unless it was something like a skyline, or a GTiR, or other imported car). All these guys preaching buying a 240 and dropping 20k in work on it.... sigh. That car would be such an impractical daily driver, or it would be so full of bling it would constantly be the target of vandals. 

Best option: Buy a WRX or an EVO, then you'll have a few thousand leftover to do some basic performance, cosmetic, and audio mods. You'll have a fun car that is fast, eye catching, and practical. You'll also be able to easily find parts for these cars, and someone to do the labor aswell.


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

wow i like ur guys imagination when it comes to rb engines. its great.


----------



## OVERDRIVE JAPAN (Mar 3, 2005)

*OVERDRIVE JAPAN Japanese used car exporter*

<TD><IMG height="25" alt="Japanese used car exporters OVERDRIVE JAPAN" src="_img/overdrive.gif" width="299"></TD>
Overdrive Japan is a division of Cine Action Incorporated. Cine Action works world-wide on commercial and promotional films for the auto industry. Through this relationship, we have developed strong ties with Japanese car manufacturers, dealers, suppliers and car parts makers. 
While working overseas, we became aware of our clients' difficulties with acquiring authentic car parts for imported used cars from Japan.
This is where we decided to step in and help them with their problems.

As a Japanese used car exporter, we export all types of new and used cars, and car parts. 
Our strong ties with the auto industry has given us a clear advantage in meeting our customers' needs for quality cars and car parts at very affordable prices. All the used cars we acquire at Japanese car auctions go through a rigid inspection in accordance with strict Japanese regulations. We maintain a very up-to-date inventory, with an inventory turnover rate of 2 weeks. 

Our great service does not end after you receive your car from us. We guarantee to meet any of your future car parts needs with 100% authentic car parts, or, at even lower prices, we can supply you with used and rebuilt parts. We take care to make sure all your requirements are met on a timely basis, and all the hassles with customs are taken care of with no unpleasant surprises or hidden costs. 

In Canada, the right-hand drive over which it passed for 15 years can enter a country.
Moreover, in Japan, there are many cars of the left-hand drive of a low mile.
If you request, we can look for a car.
Details will be carried in detail to our website.

At Overdrive Japan, we will go the extra mile to ensure your satisfaction!
----------------------------------------------------------------
*OVERDRIVE JAPAN*
A Division of CINEACTION INCORPORATED
E-mail : [email protected] 
1F KITAMI-BLDG,3-20-9 OHSAKI,SHINAGAWA-KU TOKYO 141-0034 JAPAN
TEL : +81(3)3495-1762 FAX : +81(3)3495-1765 
----------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.cineaction.co.jp/japanese_used_cars/


----------



## OVERDRIVE JAPAN (Mar 3, 2005)

*OVERDRIVE JAPAN Japanese used car exporter*

Overdrive Japan is a division of Cine Action Incorporated. Cine Action works world-wide on commercial and promotional films for the auto industry. Through this relationship, we have developed strong ties with Japanese car manufacturers, dealers, suppliers and car parts makers. 
While working overseas, we became aware of our clients' difficulties with acquiring authentic car parts for imported used cars from Japan.
This is where we decided to step in and help them with their problems.

As a Japanese used car exporter, we export all types of new and used cars, and car parts. 
Our strong ties with the auto industry has given us a clear advantage in meeting our customers' needs for quality cars and car parts at very affordable prices. All the used cars we acquire at Japanese car auctions go through a rigid inspection in accordance with strict Japanese regulations. We maintain a very up-to-date inventory, with an inventory turnover rate of 2 weeks. 

Our great service does not end after you receive your car from us. We guarantee to meet any of your future car parts needs with 100% authentic car parts, or, at even lower prices, we can supply you with used and rebuilt parts. We take care to make sure all your requirements are met on a timely basis, and all the hassles with customs are taken care of with no unpleasant surprises or hidden costs. 

In Canada, the right-hand drive over which it passed for 15 years can enter a country.
Moreover, in Japan, there are many cars of the left-hand drive of a low mile.
If you request, we can look for a car.
Details will be carried in detail to our website.
At Overdrive Japan, we will go the extra mile to ensure your satisfaction!
----------------------------------------------------------------
*OVERDRIVE JAPAN*
A Division of CINEACTION INCORPORATED
E-mail : [email protected] 
1F KITAMI-BLDG,3-20-9 OHSAKI,SHINAGAWA-KU TOKYO 141-0034 JAPAN
TEL : +81(3)3495-1762 FAX : +81(3)3495-1765 
----------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.cineaction.co.jp/japanese_used_cars/[/QUOTE]


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

I've seen atleast 3 skylines in california the past 3 years... I say theres more than 5 in the US also..


----------



## jakez (Oct 10, 2004)

WOW. After almost a year I come back here and my thread is oddly on the top. I guess I should let you all know what I ended up doing...

I decided not to have my "step-dad" loan me any money and wanted to do it all myself, so I ended up getting a new 2005 SRT-4 in Nov of '04. I wanted an STI and easily could make the payments, but they didnt like the fact that I have no credit and shit so fuck them, Dodge got my money. I've learned a lot since then and have installed a number of mods on my SRT myself. Very fun car, and for the price you can't beat the performance IMO (unless you're buying some used car). Anyways, the FWD is pretty annoying with all the torque this thing has, and I still love Skylines, so I'm test driving a GTR R33 Skyline from evolution imports ( www.evolutionimports.net ) this Friday. I'm still keeping the SRT though, it'll be all paid off in a few more months so I'll have a somewhat reliable car still, and a daily driver.


----------



## imoz (Jul 4, 2005)

Just remember that evolution imports doesn't perform the federal legalization of the skylines. If you're cool with that, more power to you, but realize that if you buy one of their cars there is a chance that some not-so-nice folks will show up on your doorstep demanding that you crush or export the car.

SRT-4 is nice. Does it come stock with a limited-slip differential? Maybe consider putting a Quaife in there to help with the power delivery.

Anyway, you already bought a car, but I was going to suggest looking at a 2nd gen Eclipse GSX. All wheel drive, turbo, and "not a brand new car" so you don't have to worry about voiding a warranty.


----------



## jakez (Oct 10, 2004)

Yeah I'm gonna have a word with EI about that when I go down there. I bet they will just try to talk in circles around the topic...

Only the 2003 SRT's didn't come with a limited slip. I have an '05 so it's all good. The 04's are the fastest though, and more easy to modify. I'm sure my warranty is long gone anyhow, I have stage1, 3in downpipe with an electric cutout, wastegate, big fmic, short shifter, ported intake manifold and throttle body, ported stock turbo and exhaust manifold on the way, and a few other small things.


----------



## zippo_zx (Jul 3, 2005)

i gotta say.. i'm 19.. bought a 1990 GST-T Type M couple months ago.. its more or less a weekend n evening driver.. barely drive it.. i absolutly love the car.. enjoy driving it.. its a blast..


----------



## zlover (Jul 26, 2005)

jakez said:


> WOW. After almost a year I come back here and my thread is oddly on the top. I guess I should let you all know what I ended up doing...
> 
> I decided not to have my "step-dad" loan me any money and wanted to do it all myself, so I ended up getting a new 2005 SRT-4 in Nov of '04. I wanted an STI and easily could make the payments, but they didnt like the fact that I have no credit and shit so fuck them, Dodge got my money. I've learned a lot since then and have installed a number of mods on my SRT myself. Very fun car, and for the price you can't beat the performance IMO (unless you're buying some used car). Anyways, the FWD is pretty annoying with all the torque this thing has, and I still love Skylines, so I'm test driving a GTR R33 Skyline from evolution imports ( www.evolutionimports.net ) this Friday. I'm still keeping the SRT though, it'll be all paid off in a few more months so I'll have a somewhat reliable car still, and a daily driver.


have a question for you jake, if you just bought a car that is priced at just north of 20g, how is it almost paid off one year later? you realize after interest you be payin more than 2g a month? what kind of dope you slangin down in orlando? all that aside, in response to the young people driving performance cars. i grew up learning to drive shelby cobra's, and old muscle cars. my grndpa who tought me to drive thought i should know how to drive powerful cars, so i would know their limits. as a result, before i ever touched an underpowered econo-box, i had expierience with a fast car. my first car was a gt mustang that i got up to a little over 450hp. in fact, i never even drove an automatic till i met my ex, and she had one. i think it depends on what you learned to drive one. i could have handled a skyline the day i got my liscence, cause of what i learned on. just my.02


----------



## jakez (Oct 10, 2004)

zlover said:


> have a question for you jake, if you just bought a car that is priced at just north of 20g, how is it almost paid off one year later? you realize after interest you be payin more than 2g a month? what kind of dope you slangin down in orlando? all that aside, in response to the young people driving performance cars. i grew up learning to drive shelby cobra's, and old muscle cars. my grndpa who tought me to drive thought i should know how to drive powerful cars, so i would know their limits. as a result, before i ever touched an underpowered econo-box, i had expierience with a fast car. my first car was a gt mustang that i got up to a little over 450hp. in fact, i never even drove an automatic till i met my ex, and she had one. i think it depends on what you learned to drive one. i could have handled a skyline the day i got my liscence, cause of what i learned on. just my.02


Well I work online, not selling any dope haha. I had to put $8k down on the car (can you believe subaru wouldnt sell me and STI even with $8k down?!), and been paying $370/mo since then, and now I have a good amount saved up again to finish paying it off. After everyone telling me how shady Evolution Imports is I'm thinking about maybe just getting a new '06 STI or something, I dunno. I'd like to just wait for the new Supra but I'm sure it'll be like $50k+ because of markups when it first comes out. What do you all think I should get? I really want a Skyline, but it seems like it's impossible to get one for under $35k..

One of the funny things that I love about having an SRT is how many people hate on it until they drive one. I've had 2 friends already each buy one, and another in the process of trying to get one. And many people on the road have no idea what it is (especially since I've taken my wing off), asking if it's turbo/supercharged and whatnot.


----------

